# Shipping Date Change for Fire 7" HD



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Has anyone else had their shipping date change on their order?  I ordered the first day, had the September 14 date, and today when I went to add a gift card to my order, I had a "we are experiencing a delay with your order" message--new delivery date, September 18.  I was just curious if this has happened to anyone else or if I am just special lol.  I am a little sad now as I was looking forward to being able to play with the new Fire this weekend.


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

No, you're not special  . It happened to me when I called CS to add a charger to my order.


----------



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

My order status still says Sept. 14, but I'm skeptical because it doesent say "shipping soon" yet. So, I called Amazon's Kindle support line, and the woman I spoke with said it's still on track to arrive on the 14th. She followed up our call with the following email:

_Hello,

I can confirm that we still expect to ship your order in time to be delivered to you by September 14, 2012.

We'll send you an e-mail when your order is shipped with your tracking number. Your order could ship any time between now and right before the estimated delivery date.

You can always check the status of your order in Your Account.

I hope you enjoy your order! We look forward to seeing you again soon._


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yesterday when I was drooling over looking at the 7" HD it said something along the lines of "due to popular demand estimated shipping Sept. 24th." However, today it switched back to Sept. 14th for shipping. I went ahead and purchased it and paid the $3.99 for one day shipping and it now says I should receive the Fire on Sept 14th. I don't know what changed between yesterday and today but I am happy about it.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

If it is back to September 14 on the Fire page, *maybe* they are fulfilling faster than anticipated and *maybe* mine will ship sooner.  (She thinks, hopefully... )


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

Mine ordered on first day and it says delivery estimate September 14th and shipping soon. It is probably I'll have it tomorrow - I have had many items I ordered from amazon shipped middle of the night get here same day. Always seems strange to me but I have zero complaints. Amazon is my favorite retailer!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MsScarlett said:


> If it is back to September 14 on the Fire page, *maybe* they are fulfilling faster than anticipated and *maybe* mine will ship sooner. (She thinks, hopefully... )


I would guess there have been some cancelled orders as people settled in on which one they want to buy.

I know I had a 7" HD ordered but finally decided on the 8.9"...so I cancelled the 7".

Betsy


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

So...the saga continues.  I emailed CS to ask them if since the product page now shows the 9/14 date, if I ordered one today would I get it by tomorrow?  And if I wanted the item tomorrow, should I take that route and then cancel the original order?  I got an email back saying, yes, if I ordered today I would get it tomorrow and then I could cancel the original order.  

Soooooo, this morning I ordered another Fire and got an immediate "Shipping Soon" with a deilvery date of 9/14.  But, when I went to cancel the 9/6 order, it also said "Shipping Soon" with the date of 9/14.  I then canceled the new order thinking that everything was going to be ok.  When I did that, my original order went back to "Not Yet Shipped" with the date of 9/18.  So I made ANOTHER order and again it said "Shipping Soon" with a 9/14 date.  The 9/6 order went to "Shipping Soon" with a 9/18 delivery date.  I am afraid to touch either one now.  I am waiting on "Shipped" confirmation on the new order and then I can either cancel the original order, or worst case scenario, end up with two shipped to me and either return one or go ahead and put one up for my son's Christmas present.

I need the good people on this board to tell me I am not crazy to do all of this because I really really want to get one tomorrow.  I'm sure it does make me crazy.  But someone tell me I'm not.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MsScarlett!  How frustrating.  I think I would leave the one in place until it says "Shipped...." at least...

In other news, my PowerFast charger says "Shipping soon."

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I would guess there have been some cancelled orders as people settled in on which one they want to buy.
> 
> I know I had a 7" HD ordered but finally decided on the 8.9"...so I cancelled the 7".
> 
> Betsy


I am looking forward to seeing what people think of the 8.9-incher, so even though I haven't ordered one, the sooner they ship the better! Especially interested in the HDMI out and if it makes it easy to stream a video to the Fire and watch it on the TV, eliminating the need for a Roku thingy.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Dragle said:


> ... Especially interested in the HDMI out and if it makes it easy to stream a video to the Fire and watch it on the TV, eliminating the need for a Roku thingy.


When this was discussed at the time of the announcement, the general consensus seemed to be that you would only be able to connect to the TV to play video that was actually on the device, not streamed video, though why people thought that would be the case, I don't know. To be fair, I think it was just conjecture at the time, so lets hope it's not actually true.

I believe there's also HDMI out on the 7" HD model too, so you may not have to wait long to find out!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> When this was discussed at the time of the announcement, the general consensus seemed to be that you would only be able to connect to the TV to play video that was actually on the device, not streamed video, though why people thought that would be the case, I don't know. To be fair, I think it was just conjecture at the time, so lets hope it's not actually true.
> 
> I believe there's also HDMI out on the 7" HD model too, so you may not have to wait long to find out!


Really? I totally understood that I'd be able to stream through the Fire and play, via HDMI, on my TV. . . . .I should be able to find out pretty soon. . . .just waiting for the man in brown.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Really? I totally understood that I'd be able to stream through the Fire and play, via HDMI, on my TV. . . . .I should be able to find out pretty soon. . . .just waiting for the man in brown.


That's how I remember it, because I was disappointed in case it turned out to be true - but I can't find where I read it, or I'd link it.

Anyway, as you say, you'll get to play with it soon enough and we'll find out. 

*is not green with envy at all, it's just a reflection off ... er ... that very large plant over there*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What we discussed here is that it is unclear from what was on the product page at the time whether the HDMI out worked for streaming or just videos on the device, because of the way it was worded. Off to look to see if they changed it and to get the exact language.

Edit: Here's what it says on the product page:


> Share your favorite videos and photos on your TV or other display in rich high definition via the built-in HDMI out port.


I'll note that on the original iPad, not all applications could port out through the TV OUT connection; I think they changed that on later versions. So, it's not clear to me what can be displayed using the Fire HD's HDMI out...hopefully it will stream.

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Yup, let the early adopters find out these things, I always say (at least I used to, before I officially became one myself when I pre-ordered the original Fire).


----------

